# Bank Statements as Proof of Mutual Financial Responsibilities for Partner Visa



## olex (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I am in the process of going through all of mine and my partner's bank statements since we have been living together (since November 2008) and am really confused as to how I should organise it all! We do not have a joint account and so I am having to go through and highlight all of the transfers of money we have made to each other for things like rent, food, appliances, etc.

Is it best to provide both of our bank statments for the same month, or is it okay to just provide one of them? I have printed them all out and there is something like over 200 pages of it, so alot! I am thinking this would be too much for Immigration!

Should I just provide a selection of months since 2008, or should I only provide bank statements for the last 12 months?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I'd say you should try to narrow it down to one year. My partner and I only submitted statements from the last 6 months before applying, but we also had a couple of joint accounts.

I think the CO wants to see that you have made regular transactions. The time this has gone on would be more important for a de facto visa application maybe.

Also, if the CO is not satisfied with a years' worth of statements, they can always ask for more, which has happened from what I read on this forum.


----------



## olex (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Aussie Girl,

Thank you for your help!

We are applying for a de facto visa, so do you think it would be better to include more statements?

Also, did you include both yours and your partners statements for the same months?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

If I were you, I'd stick to 12 months but let the CO know in your cover letter that you have further statements if needed. Technically, you only need to show 12 months of being in a genuine relationship/ shared household, so there seems to be no need to provide such a huge stack of papers straight up.

My husband's CO said we had a lot of evidence, even with only 6 months worth of statements. She seemed to concentrate more on our joint leases, my husband's car insurance with my name added after I got my license, various accounts/ contracts under either of our names (like the TV cable bill in my husband's name, my phone contract with him as the guarantor,and the letter to show I nominated him as my super beficiary) and our joint travel evidence. We are married, but have only been so for the last 7 months, though we have been living together for over 3 years.

Yes, my and my partner's statements where from the same 6 month period. Also, we have had joint accounts for the time we've lived together, but she only looked at the passbook for the ones that are still active (the pervious ones were kind of term deposits and so had expired). 

If you're still worried, maybe write in your cover letter that you have further statements going back to 2008 if needed, but you only included the most recent 12 months since you had so many pages! I think they would understand, and if the need the older ones, they will no doubt ask.

I hope this helps you sort things out


----------



## julianne (Sep 23, 2010)

My partner and I have just submitted our application (yesterday) and we do not have joint accounts. We submitted 12 months worth from both of our current accounts. As we do not have major joint assest (cars, houses etc) we decided it was best to provide as much 'other' financial evidence as possisble. We went though and highlighted transactions such as rent, bills, groceries, gifts, travel expense etc and wrote a small note about each. 

Hope this helps


----------

